# Cypripedium acaule in-situ



## kentuckiense (May 25, 2011)

Just my yearly C. acaule photos.

From on of the most delightful places in wild, wonderful West Virginia: Cooper's Rock State Forest.


----------



## John M (May 25, 2011)

Gorgeous colour on that clone! Wonderful photos too!


----------



## NYEric (May 25, 2011)

Nice, thanx for sharing.


----------



## JeanLux (May 25, 2011)

Great pics, thanks!!!! Jean


----------



## Marc (May 25, 2011)

Really nice colours, I hope that one day I will be able to see cypripedium's in the wild.


----------



## paphjoint (May 25, 2011)

Very nice !


----------



## SlipperKing (May 25, 2011)

That is an award winner for sure. great colors


----------



## Heather (May 25, 2011)

Miss these. Such special plants! Thanks again, Zach!


----------



## W. Beetus (May 25, 2011)

Those blooms have great color saturation! Nice!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 25, 2011)

Stunning, flower and plant!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 26, 2011)

Nice habitat shots. This is such an elegant orchid and all the more fun to see growing at home. I love their spicy odor too!


----------



## etex (May 26, 2011)

Wonderful blooming and habitat shot!! Thank you for showing us this treasure!


----------

